# BLACK BOARD APEX/NOVA/ADW - WILL THEME ALL YOUR ICONS !



## sim_jim (Dec 11, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*BLACK BOARD APEX/NOVA/ADW THEME*​
THIS THEME ONLY WORKS WITH LATEST APEX LAUNCHER & NOVA LAUNCHER BETA VERSION ONLY BECAUSE IT SUPPORTS SHADER.XML AND ICON MASK.​
WHAT IS ICONMASK AND SHADER.XML ?
ICON MASK WILL ADD EFFECTS TO YOUR ICONS AND SHADER.XML WILL MAKE YOUR ICONS BLACK AND WHITE
SO ALL YOUR ICONS WILL BE THEMED








MULTI LAUNCHERS SUPPORT APEX/NOVA/ADW
THEMED DOCK
HD WALLPAPER
NEW THEME FONT
AND MORE !!

SCREENSHOTS:
https://lh4.ggpht.co...DwAk6c_R7OqLAqU

https://lh4.ggpht.co...GGZx22FIe-DlfA4

https://lh3.ggpht.co...C1Ukr5O_UXzMvlg

https://lh4.ggpht.co...r1M_3554Cf-WotE

*DOWNLOAD*


----------

